# Old Dutch old dutch capuchine Oklahoma City, Yukon Area



## OUCloud (Sep 6, 2012)

An Old Dutch, young pigeon was up at a 7-11 near where I live, and had been for about 4 days. My neighbor brought it to me since I do animal rescues. 

the breeder in choctaw wasn't all that helpful and NPA hasn't been much help either because the bird doesn't have a band and being a fancy breed, suprised me but that's the case no band.

I personally don't want another bird ( we have 2 parrots, 2 quaker parrots, 4 tiels, a finch , turtle, guinia pig and 6 cats.) My husband is wanting to go ahead and keep it.

Is anyone here, from Oklahoma City - Yukon Area ? That would like an Old Dutch ? I live west side of OKC and perfer yukon (Knows that area !!)

Right now , i have him or her in my PC room and she seems content to fly around. i have all my stuff coverd for obvious reasons lol.

Cloud


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this bird.

I will move your thread to the appropriate forum in the adoption section. *


----------



## OUCloud (Sep 6, 2012)

thank you, for moving it . i wasn't sure, i just spotted this forum and posted.

Its a beautiful bird . I call it a she but has no clue what gender . Right now she has the rule of my pc room. at night she sleeps in a carrier. no spare cages.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Sounds like a wonderful and happily spoiled bird. *


----------



## OUCloud (Sep 6, 2012)

I just wish she had , had a band. The breeder in choctaw did say she was a young old dutch. i figured she escaped , least i hope that was the case and not just turned loose. I can turn the light off - and she'll let me pick her up. She seemed to well taken care of though to be turned loose so i opt for the escape. 

I know there's two owners of the fancy breeds in my area, but without a band i couldn't get the info from the NPA.

Cloud


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*That is a shame, I wonder if there is any members here who belong to the club?? I will post your location in your title, that might get some attention.*


----------



## OUCloud (Sep 6, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*bumping up****************************


----------



## OUCloud (Sep 6, 2012)

Pigeon found at 10th and Lake Overholster Road, OKC.

see if this helps, it was at the 7-11 about 3-4 days prior to being brought to me.


----------

